# 123.ie no contact before lapse of house insurance



## phester (8 Jun 2009)

I was laughing at a friend of mine at work who was told that eagle star would not continue his insurance directly. 123 have a new underwriter st travellers for house insurance.

He was told they had sent out a letter to him. He has 5 properties with them and he received no notification to any of them.

So I decided to check my insurance and found I had lapsed in April. Again I was told they sent out a letter. And that St Travelers were not insuring any property in Cork.

I am just lucky I found out before something happened in my house


----------



## seantheman (9 Jun 2009)

i was insured with 123 last year, my policy was up for renewal on 23/5/09. i recieved a renewal quote from 123/travellers but went with allianz instead as i got the same cover €60 cheaper


----------



## lou2 (9 Jun 2009)

I was with 123 for house insurance last year also and they did notify me that my insurance was up a month or so beforehand and they send me out a quote for this year.


----------



## addob (9 Jun 2009)

I was also with 123, they wer enice enough to contact me regarding my insurance being up and when I inforned them I was going elsewhere they automatically renewed my policy and sent me an e-mail to confimr the direct debit.
Clearly they're now overcompensating!!

ad


----------



## JJ1982 (9 Jun 2009)

Am form cork also and my new quote from 123.ie was from travellers. Who gave you the info that travellers do not insure in cork?


----------



## phester (10 Jun 2009)

Customer service gave me this info. I would have gone through the site for a quote again. Except I would not want a refusal to quote listed against my address if it were to be the case.

My office college also had a property and was not informed about there non renewal. I even rang back to make sure I was not been fobbed off and  I was told the same story.


----------

